
Spinal-Fluid Test Is Found to Predict Alzheimer’s - rpledge
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/10/health/research/10spinal.html?_r=1
======
ckuehne
An article that begins with "Researchers report that a spinal fluid test can
be 100 percent accurate"

does not shine a light too bright on the its author's head.

~~~
Confusion
And it continues

    
    
      in identifying patients with significant memory loss who
      are on their way to developing Alzheimer’s disease.
    

Yeah, well, I don't think that's very exciting. Seems a bit on the late side;
I'd rather know far beforehand, so I can take every possible precaution.

~~~
JacobAldridge
_"about a third of people with normal memories [who were tested] had spinal
fluid indicating Alzheimer’s. Researchers suspect that those people will
develop memory problems."_

Give it time - this may well be able to tell you beforehand, but we don't know
because the study isn't old enough yet.

